# Installation impossible DicOOo 1.8 avec Open Office 2.3



## Maxenceul (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

iMac G3 500 + OSX 10.4.10
Toutes mises à jour faites.
Impossible d'installer Dic OOo
Les macros sont activées au lancement d'Open Office 2.3
Après lancement, je sélectionne "Français" dans la liste des langues en cliquant tout en maintenant la touche "ctrl" enfoncée comme demandé à l'écran.
J'arrive à la page avec l'intruction "Lancer Dic OOo". Que je clique avec ou sans la touche "Ctrl" enfoncée, seul un care pointillé vient entourer "Lancer DicOOo" et il ne se passe plus rien.
je précise que j'ai déja installé de multiple fois le dico avec les autres versions d'OOo, que l'opération a parfaitement fonctionné avec la version beta pour aqua.
Je ne comprends pas où je peux me tromper.
Merci à celui qui pourra au moins émettre un hypothèse quant à l'échec. Mes reherches ici et sur le site d'OOo ne m'ont pas éclairé.


----------



## Maxenceul (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pensé demander à l'auteur de DicOOo qui m'a très rapidement dépanné :
_Fichier > assistants > installer des dictionnaires
ce devrait marcher_

et ça marche.

merci


----------

